# Freshly Roasted Decaf Beans



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I tend to stay clear of coffee from about 7pm onwards, this is not due to a possible lack of sleep but more of a caffeine limiting scheme in my own head.

I'd love to be able to drink more coffee and not have the guilt of becoming some sort of caffeine junkie.

I know that there are roasters that deal with decaf beans, and would like to know which ones come recommended?

Does the process of removing the caffeine actually affect/damage the taste of the coffee?

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Ric

I'm exactly the same, I like a double shot in my lattes so if i have one after 7 I don't sleep very well. Unions decaf organic blend is the best I've found so far. Very tasty and you would struggle to tell it was decaf by the taste.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

The worka decaf from square mile and the Colombia El Meridiano Colombian SC Decaf from Hasbean are both lovely as brewed, not tried as espresso though.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I will be trying Has Bean's Columbian Meridiano decaf shortly (after reading a few recommendations). Will report back!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

The two best I have had by a long way (and I have tried many including hasbean) are Londinium decaff and Real Coffee (or is it Coffee Real?) salvation blend.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll definitely give them a try.

As mentioned in another post I might pick up a bag of Decaf beans from Booths supermarket, at just over £3 for 250g they've got to be worth a try.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Check the date code as mentioned here in the Union Coffee thread.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm really enjoying the Londinium decaf beans too, they're ideal if you prefer a slightly darker roast, but have also tried and very much enjoyed the Square Mile Worka decaf and HasBean's Colombia El Meridiano Colombian SC Decaf that Beebah mentions in post #3. Can't go wrong with any of them in my opinion.

Steve


----------

